# 350 lbs. Is DNP right for me?



## Loot (Jun 22, 2022)

I am not a body builder by any stretch of the imagination, but I need some serious results as I’m only getting bigger and my health is going to get more at risk.
Have a wife and kids, is DNP safe for an Obese person? Or am I going to be setting my family up to collect a life insurance check?


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 22, 2022)

I have a wife and kids who I care about and I'm concerned that my health is at risk so I'm going to take a potentially dangerous drug which I know very little about as a quick fix!

No. It's a terrible idea.

How about you make a lifestyle change and start monitoring and restricting your calorie intake and doing some exercise?

I imagine it's taken you a long time to get obese. It doesn't happen overnight. And it won't be solved overnight either. It'll take a long time, dedication and consistency but if you're tired of feeling like your health is at risk and care about your wife and kids, you'll be willing to put the work in.


----------



## Yano (Jun 22, 2022)

I lost 95 lbs and had never even heard of it. You don't need to poison yourself with that nonsense. Cleaning up your diet  and being more and more active will do you wonders man. 

Start simple , try to eliminate sugary drinks and snacks , make some good meal choices. Get a handle on just how many calories you need for your height and weight ,  subtract 500 from that and go from there. 

A simple walk around the block to start with , then go twice a day and so on , try some planks  when you are ready , get some light dumb bells to work with.  Then once you start to drop some of the weight off  and feel better , get your wind up , add in more and more activity. 

Wish you all the best mate , stick around ask a ton of questions , but no man , you dont need to poison yourself to lose weight.


----------



## Trump (Jun 22, 2022)

What all people need to do is 1st get your diet and exercise in check and consistent then you use DNP as a tool not as a crutch. This is advice for anyone at any weight considering using it


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 22, 2022)

Hopefully just trolling.
People cannot be this stupid, can they??


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 22, 2022)

Loot said:


> I am not a body builder by any stretch of the imagination, but I need some serious results as I’m only getting bigger and my health is going to get more at risk.
> Have a wife and kids, is DNP safe for an Obese person? Or am I going to be setting my family up to collect a life insurance check?


For you, DNP or cyanide = same difference. Yeah, you will lose weight as your body rots. Good luck brah.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 22, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> I have a wife and kids who I care about and I'm concerned that my health is at risk so I'm going to take a potentially dangerous drug which I know very little about as a quick fix!
> 
> No. It's a terrible idea.
> 
> ...


Don't do DNP, its not an easy out. Here's a relatively simple solution you can try if working out hard isn't your thing.

My son went from 320 to 210 in a year by hiking 8miles 5+ days a week. He didn't change his diet much, because his diet was set by mother (lives with her 250 miles away).  I suggest changing your diet as your first recourse.

Here's easy choices any person can do to automatically lose weight:

Start simple:
1. Stop drinking soda or at THE VERY LEAST go to diet if you have to, but cut it out if possible.
2. Lower salt intake
3. Remove sugar and use a substitute sweetener
4.  Lower calories if possible try 1800-2200 calories.
5. Don't eat after 7pm
6. Walk at the fastest pace at an incline 4 or more days a week (treadmill), hiking will produce more results (outside). Walking 3 days a week in the same manner for weight maintenance.
7.  If your heart can take it, take a thermogenic

This isn't a sure fire way to hit all your goals, but simple changes like in the beginning will produce great results for those who are severely over weight.

Lastly, don't expect a miracle over night,  but usually men can get weight off faster in the beginning from what I've seen.  If you're hitting a stalling period,  then you need to start burning more calories than you're taking in. So lower your calories or increase your exercise. 

Bodybuilder or not, simple changes turn into a healthier lifestyle path, by accident.

Hope it helps.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 22, 2022)

Loot said:


> I am not a body builder by any stretch of the imagination, but I need some serious results as I’m only getting bigger and my health is going to get more at risk.
> Have a wife and kids, is DNP safe for an Obese person? Or am I going to be setting my family up to collect a life insurance check?


How much life insurance do you have?


----------



## Trump (Jun 22, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Don't do DNP, its not an easy out. Here's a relatively simple solution you can try if working out hard isn't your thing.
> 
> My son went from 320 to 210 in a year by hiking 8miles 5+ days a week. He didn't change his diet much, because his diet was set by mother (lives with her 250 miles away).  I suggest changing your diet as your first recourse.
> 
> ...


He doesn’t need to cut calories that drastic when he weighs 350lb, also not eating after 7pm is a load of garbage too. Every other point i agree with though


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 22, 2022)

DNP will help temporarily, I’m not going to lie to you, but without fixing your eating habits you’re just going to gain the weight right back.

Sustainable weigh loss comes through lifestyle changes and healthier eating habit, not ingesting herbicides.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 22, 2022)

Just don't eat as much food
350lbs requires a fuck tonne to maintain

Dont even track calories, just stop eating garbage


----------



## iGone (Jun 22, 2022)

Nothing I say will add value aside from reinforcing that by no stretch of the imagination do you need DNP.

You sir just need to get on a solid path for nutrition and exercise, a lifestyle change not a temporary diet or aid.

We're here if you're serious. Good luck.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> Nothing I say will add value aside from reinforcing that by no stretch of the imagination do you need DNP.
> 
> You sir just need to get on a solid path for nutrition and exercise, a lifestyle change not a temporary diet or aid.
> 
> We're here if you're serious. Good luck.



No one ever hit 350lbs by eating vegetables


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No one ever hit 350lbs by eating vegetables


Challenge accepted.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Challenge accepted.


Honestly
Hitting 350lb from clean veggies... that would be more inpressive than hitting 250 show ready.

I have a hard time hiding disdain for the morbidly obese.
Its always "My thyroid" or "I dont know how this happened"

My thyroid is dead too, but there is something called Levothyroxine... a pill a day and youre GTG

Also, potato chips, candy bars and Bacon dont consume themselves


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Honestly
> Hitting 350lb from clean veggies... that would be more inpressive than hitting 250 show ready.
> 
> I have a hard time hiding disdain for the morbidly obese.
> ...


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 22, 2022)

Do not use DNP. I have been there, I dropped from 355 down to 192. You can do it without drugs but you have to be motivated and consistent. Just going on a diet will not work because if you view it as a diet, diets start and diets end, at the end you go back to eating the way you were and it all comes back and then some.
    Change your eating habits, this can be done in baby steps or cold turkey. Baby steps for some is easier. By baby steps, would look like, Take away drinking a soda or eating a dessert and replace it with 1 serving of fruit or veggies. Next week replace that plate full of bacon with a 4oz sirloin. The idea is 1 step at a time replace something bad for you <high in fat or sugar, dense in calories> with something good for you. Try to stay away from processed foods, eat whole foods. The more fibrous veggies you can eat and high protein foods the more satiated you will be and the less likely to raid the pantry for snacks. 
    Or go cold turkey. No more sweets and sugary foods.  Eat lean meats at every meal with 2 servings of veggies and some fruit <try to get some of all the colors in the fruits and veggies>. Until you lean down some avoid pasta and rice and eat sweet potato instead of white potatoes. Drink 1 gallon of water <minimum> every day. Walk at least 2 miles per day or swim if you have a pool. Do resistance training as well.
   Most important, never give up! We are all here to help and support you as long as you are willing to put in the work!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 22, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Do not use DNP. I have been there, I dropped from 355 down to 192. You can do it without drugs but you have to be motivated and consistent. Just going on a diet will not work because if you view it as a diet, diets start and diets end, at the end you go back to eating the way you were and it all comes back and then some.
> Change your eating habits, this can be done in baby steps or cold turkey. Baby steps for some is easier. By baby steps, would look like, Take away drinking a soda or eating a dessert and replace it with 1 serving of fruit or veggies. Next week replace that plate full of bacon with a 4oz sirloin. The idea is 1 step at a time replace something bad for you <high in fat or sugar, dense in calories> with something good for you. Try to stay away from processed foods, eat whole foods. The more fibrous veggies you can eat and high protein foods the more satiated you will be and the less likely to raid the pantry for snacks.
> Or go cold turkey. No more sweets and sugary foods.  Eat lean meats at every meal with 2 servings of veggies and some fruit <try to get some of all the colors in the fruits and veggies>. Until you lean down some avoid pasta and rice and eat sweet potato instead of white potatoes. Drink 1 gallon of water <minimum> every day. Walk at least 2 miles per day or swim if you have a pool. Do resistance training as well.
> Most important, never give up! We are all here to help and support you as long as you are willing to put in the work!



I didnt know you were a human wildebeast at 355lbs.

Fucking kudos on dropping that weight and kicking ass, thats awesome that you turned it around bro.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jun 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> potato chips, candy bars and Bacon


Mmmmmmm miss those things....

OP i went 325 to 185 and the  depending on what goals are bounce between 200 and 220ish for the most part. Its easy as shit when you are over 300, at least to get started. Eat healthier foods, cut the junk and walk... I will garauntee you will drop 5 plus lbs a week for the first little while. As the weight starts to slow up add some more walking or other exercise and it will continue to drop. Then start cutting calories. The hardest part, nutting up and starting then keeping consistent


----------



## Send0 (Jun 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No one ever hit 350lbs by eating vegetables


Challenge accepted


----------



## Send0 (Jun 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Challenge accepted.


God damnit... This is what I get for being late to the party.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 22, 2022)

Loot said:


> am I going to be setting my family up to collect a life insurance check?


Just keep saying this over and over and I get again to yourself…
And your answer will eventually come to you..
You have to be a troll because no halfway remotely intelligent person would even come up with this horrible horrible extremely dangerous conclusion…
I wanted to call you a dumb fuck but I refrained from it.🤙


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 22, 2022)

God bless each and every one of you.

The guy is a total troll and you're wasting your time providing the well thought out responses.

Average Joe fat guy just happens upon DNP and then has to ASK a question on UGBB? I think we sometimes forget that the Normies have ZERO clue about any of the things we may or may not use.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Challenge accepted


Am I allowed to slam huge amounts of refried beans, french fries, and fried tofu into my face?

If so, I could 100% get fat as shit on a completely vegan diet.


----------



## Yano (Jun 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> God bless each and every one of you.
> 
> The guy is a total troll and you're wasting your time providing the well thought out responses.
> 
> Average Joe fat guy just happens upon DNP and then has to ASK a question on UGBB? I think we sometimes forget that the Normies have ZERO clue about any of the things we may or may not use.


Ya know that didnt even cross my mind until you said it ,, so I googled ,, what is DNP  being an average joe fat guy .... I got a whole bunch of shit about ,,, Doctor of Nursing Practice .... so i refined to a smart joe fat guy and searched DNP for Bodybuilding ... we didnt come up on that page either ......  You just aint another pretty face !!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 22, 2022)

Fuck DNP, METH is where it's at!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 22, 2022)

If you're going to be dumb let's get real dumb!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 22, 2022)

Meth and a dental plan for the skinny


----------



## TODAY (Jun 22, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Fuck DNP, METH is where it's at!


Just don't combine them in the same smoking apparatus


----------



## Loot (Jun 22, 2022)

Nah I see where you guys are coming from.
Tbh. Just an average joe, I used to be a lot healthier and dabbled with some pro hormones back on the day. Around the 220-230 weight, unfortunately mental health, marriage and kids all brought a ton of stress into life and eating has been an outlet, I don’t eat total junk all the time but I can eat a TON because I eat until I’m full. Probably as a coping method. I appreciate all the honest answers and REALLY appreciate you guys telling me to stay the fk away from DNP. I’m legit just here because I’m looking for an honest answer. I was in a PH forum and some rando suggested DNP to someone, from what I’m seeing now he was just being sarcastic or a troll, but I did some research and found UG. Because yeah it definitely pulls up nurse practitioner when you Google it.

Every response was very helpful to me and I appreciate you guys! Not a troll, just genuinely thought there was a product that could help.

As of Monday my brother of all people has started going to the gym with me nightly for an hour and a half pump, I feel like I can do this with his help! Going to the gym has actually been something I’ve wanted to do the past couple of days and I was just researching to see if there was a product that could give me maximum results while I’m grinding at the gym nightly. DNP is obviously not the route so thank you guys for being so candid. Also I’ve noticed that I have no desire to eat processed foods when I’m working out, just seems counter productive lmao.


----------



## Loot (Jun 22, 2022)

If you want to see what 350 looks like. Lmao
But we will get there. Thanks guys!


----------



## Yano (Jun 22, 2022)

I was just gonna say throw up a couple pics ,, ya beat me to it. If you plan on being around start up a log , throw your stats and shit in there , post up your average daily diet n calories , plenty of folks here that enjoy helping and teaching some one open and willingly trying to help better themselves. 

We all start some where man , hardest lift is the one that gets your ass off the couch , and you already beat that shit ! Right on !


----------



## TODAY (Jun 22, 2022)

Post a proper intro in the "New members" section so that we can give more in-depth advice.

Be sure to include an example of your daily diet, activity, etc.


----------



## Trump (Jun 22, 2022)

Seriously dude stick around and we will all help you in your journey. You have taken the first step, go do a full introduction in the intro section to make @snake  happy and we will go from there. This place is a lot more than just drugs and steroids we can help in every other way too


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 22, 2022)

Loot said:


> If you want to see what 350 looks like. Lmao
> But we will get there. Thanks guys!


At the weight you're at now, you'll be able to make solid progress with calorie restriction and super light cardio like walking. Throwing DNP in to the mix is reckless and unnecessary. There's not much margin for error with DNP before it can become dangerous. Take a look at yourself now. It can't be comfortable being that size, and it's certainly not healthy. If you have a wife and kids who you care about and who depend on you, you have to make some serious long-term lifestyle changes and look at this as a journey rather than a quick fix.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 22, 2022)

instead of being fat, lazy and trying to jump to drugs.. Learn how to diet and exercise properly.. This was a spur-of-the-moment idea, wasn't it? .. You obviously havent even tried to lose weight the proper way and now you want ideas on drugs.. Thats fucking being lazy and unmotivated.. Get serious and change your lifestyle first, then ask for advice


----------



## Trump (Jun 22, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> instead of being fat, lazy and trying to jump to drugs.. Learn how to diet and exercise properly.. This was a spur-of-the-moment idea, wasn't it? .. You obviously havent even tried to lose weight the proper way and now you want ideas on drugs.. Thats fucking being lazy and unmotivated.. Get serious and change your lifestyle first, then ask for advice


Very constructive


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> God bless each and every one of you.
> 
> The guy is a total troll and you're wasting your time providing the well thought out responses.
> 
> Average Joe fat guy just happens upon DNP and then has to ASK a question on UGBB? I think we sometimes forget that the Normies have ZERO clue about any of the things we may or may not use.


I hope you are wrong. I don't want to waste any more time on trolls as I do not have much time to spare. I do like helping people in his situation because I have been there and know what it takes. This is like the one area on this board that I feel as though I am fully qualified to help with.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 22, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Fuck DNP, METH is where it's at!


I've done meth and highly recommend it for weight loss, acquiring felonies, and loosing brain cells. DNP only does one of those.


----------



## eazy (Jun 22, 2022)

Loot said:


> I’m only getting bigger


It won't solve this.


----------



## Trump (Jun 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> God bless each and every one of you.
> 
> The guy is a total troll and you're wasting your time providing the well thought out responses.
> 
> Average Joe fat guy just happens upon DNP and then has to ASK a question on UGBB? I think we sometimes forget that the Normies have ZERO clue about any of the things we may or may not use.


Even if he is a troll the answers can still educate someone else that stumbles across the thread In the future. No one learns a thing from all these threads that turn into a shit show because people think it’s a troll from the get go without even giving the people chance to reply


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 22, 2022)

Loot said:


> If you want to see what 350 looks like. Lmao
> But we will get there. Thanks guys!


By the looks of it you have a good build to become a very strong dude if you set your mind to it.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 22, 2022)

Loot said:


> If you want to see what 350 looks like. Lmao
> But we will get there. Thanks guys!


if you stick with the gym as you drop the weight, youre gonna come out the other side built like a brick shithouse. 

Welcome man, you came to the right place, these guys wont steer you wrong.


----------



## Loot (Jun 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> if you stick with the gym as you drop the weight, youre gonna come out the other side built like a brick shithouse.
> 
> Welcome man, you came to the right place, these guys wont steer you wrong.


Now this is what I'm looking for lmao. I've always wanted to be called a brick shithouse! I hope I can get there, my first goal is to just be healthier though.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 22, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> instead of being fat, lazy and trying to jump to drugs.. Learn how to diet and exercise properly.. This was a spur-of-the-moment idea, wasn't it? .. You obviously havent even tried to lose weight the proper way and now you want ideas on drugs.. Thats fucking being lazy and unmotivated.. Get serious and change your lifestyle first, then ask for advice



Missed the "Shitting on OP" train by a few hours
He already said hes not going to do drugs and wants advice on diet

Gotta be quicker than that


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 22, 2022)

It's a lot easier getting fit with some muscle being fat then it is having no muscle and skinny.

You already have some muscle you just don't know it!


----------



## Dex (Jun 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> I lost 95 lbs and had never even heard of it. You don't need to poison yourself with that nonsense. Cleaning up your diet  and being more and more active will do you wonders man.
> 
> Start simple , try to eliminate sugary drinks and snacks , make some good meal choices. Get a handle on just how many calories you need for your height and weight ,  subtract 500 from that and go from there.
> 
> ...


Listen to Yano. Just changing your diet and walking will give you great results. I am proof of that.


----------



## ftf (Jun 22, 2022)

If you really want some inspiration, take a look at @eazy. He went from fat to brick shit house.


----------



## beefnewton (Jun 22, 2022)

I still have a bottle of Dinitro's.  Never had the balls to use it.


----------



## eazy (Jun 22, 2022)

ftf said:


> If you really want some inspiration, take a look at @eazy. He went from fat to brick shit house.


kind words, thanks


----------



## Yano (Jun 23, 2022)

eazy said:


> kind words, thanks


Any time you wanna start that log back up ,,, hint hint hint .... I know some of us look forward to reading it again.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 23, 2022)

Remember muscle weighs more than fat. Dont focus on the scale too much but rather on body composition. The mirror is the best judge. Perhaps take measurements now of your waist, chest, quads, and arms in a log and re-measure once a month. As you see those numbers changing you'll hopefully become obsessed with working hard as shit to get them down!

When you feel hungry chug water. It really helps!


----------



## Joliver (Jun 23, 2022)

A few points that others may not have made about why dnp isn't right for you:

1) you can out eat dnp. Search threads here...and elsewhere if you'd like. I remember a couple of dudes here that "out ate" the drug. And dnp causes notorious carb cravings. 

If you don't have a handle on your diet, it won't do what you think it will. It's not a miracle drug. You'll suffer a lot for very little...if anything.

2) also, at 350lbs, I've no idea what your health may be....but if you're "pre-diabetic" you may have an elevated A1C (most likely do). This means you're more in danger of one of the more nefarious side effects of DNP....one that MAY not be reversible: peripheral neuropathy. It's the beginning stages of why diabetics die from the feet up. Nerves and circulation go...foot follows. 

Get some good dietary habits. Maintain those habits. Then...look into things that may accelerate your progress. 

Good luck.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 23, 2022)

Trump said:


> He doesn’t need to cut calories that drastic when he weighs 350lb, also not eating after 7pm is a load of garbage too. Every other point i agree with though


Fair enough.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 23, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Fuck DNP, METH is where it's at!


Aaaand... there it goes. Lol


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jun 23, 2022)

If I were you I would do the diet and exercise.  It really does work.  I went on a diet back in September.  I dropped 25 pounds pretty quick and then another 30 since I started.  I believe losing 65 lb in a year is completely doable.  The weight loss slowed about a month ago but I'm still losing it's just in more obvious places like my belt size.  This will be the second new belt I've needed to buy since I started.  I've probably lost 4 to 6 inches off my waist.  There is plenty of good diet information on here.  I'm willing to send you the diet I went on if you like.  

Slic.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 23, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> It's a lot easier getting fit with some muscle being fat then it is having no muscle and skinny.
> 
> You already have some muscle you just don't know it!


The struggle was so real


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 23, 2022)

ftf said:


> If you really want some inspiration, take a look at @eazy. He went from fat to brick shit house.


@bigdog is another…he’s not around much but dude totally turned himself around


----------



## Send0 (Jun 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> Any time you wanna start that log back up ,,, hint hint hint .... I know some of us look forward to reading it again.


Yes! @eazy we need this back in our lives, or at least I do. With all my injuries, I need to live vicariously through other people for a bit.

You could always ignore any unwanted and unsolicited advice.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 23, 2022)

Little late to the party here as almost everything has already been said 

But you wouldn’t want to jump in the dnp program as you have a lot of things to change in your daily routine before ever looking into dnp. It’s something that can go terribly wrong if you’re not doing things properly already. Think about the intake you’re currently on food - that dnp is going to make your life hell bc the more you eat as far as starches sugars carbs is gonna to be hell.

Start simple and fine tune your daily eating and get into a exercise regimen. Not saying getting in the gym and going balls to the wall, start slow. Your body is gonna adapt quickly and you’ll see a nice progress as you go. Keep your life safe with your wife and kid and start slow and smart and you’ll be much more happy than sweating your ass off and hating life which I can promise you takes a toll on everyone else around you


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 23, 2022)

Loot said:


> I am not a body builder by any stretch of the imagination, but I need some serious results as I’m only getting bigger and my health is going to get more at risk.
> Have a wife and kids, is DNP safe for an Obese person? Or am I going to be setting my family up to collect a life insurance check?


If you're getting bigger, your diet is shit, plain and simple, indisputable math. Don't eat more than 100-150g of carbs and get into the gym. Find the point where you lose, and eat at 20% below that while lifting your ass off. You WILL lose it. If you want to speed up the guess work, have your RMR measured so you don't have to figure it out by trial and error, you can typically get that done for under $100.

Have you done a hormonal panel on yourself? At your weight it's likely you have lowered Testosterone, probably a sluggish Thyroid. There's a ton of drug ways to assist that would be safe for you, but none of that matters, nor are any of them worth the money if the underlying diet isn't right for you.


----------



## Kraken (Jun 26, 2022)

Loot said:


> As of Monday my brother of all people has started going to the gym with me nightly for an hour and a half pump, I feel like I can do this with his help! Going to the gym has actually been something I’ve wanted to do the past couple of days and I was just researching to see if there was a product that could give me maximum results while I’m grinding at the gym nightly.



Do cardio.

Exercise, any form, is great for you, but (there is always a "but" sadly) losing fat is about 85% diet and 15% exercise. At your weight an easy run is probably burning 500+ calories, but that's just a few bottles of soda. Without getting your eating under control you're wasting time at the gym.

Lot's of good tips earlier, but in case this one was not offered, the easiest way to cut calories is to stop drinking them. No soda, no fruit juice (aka sugar) and no alcohol. Coffee is okay if you don't add any crap to it. 

And yeah, get an app to track your  calorie intake. Even if you don't set goals, it will probably stun you.

Good luck.


----------



## Brum (Jul 3, 2022)

How long did it take you to get to that weight ? Putting on weight is normally far quicker and easier than losing weight.

At 350lbs you should with some physical effort and a positive mind set and proper food intake monitoring easily lose 50lb in 6 to 8 months.

Dont do the normal fat person thing of giving yourself excuses for why its not working and blaming everything other yhan yourself. 

Once you have got down to 300lb then pit that bit more effort in, increase physical activity and keep monitoring your food and drink input.

12 months from now and down 100lb again is not unrealistic with no chems or drugs. You will feel better you will have learned how to live a healthier way of life which will be with you for ever.

You also stand more chance your skin will recover and not be 30lb of dead weight only surgery will remove.

Popping dnp at your size is likely to cause far more damage physically and mentally to you than help.

It gives you the excuse not to move as its 'working' it gives you the excuse of not counting what you put into your body because its 'working'.

Getting within 20 or 30lb of your ideal weight it is very good once you have used other methods mentioned and as well as the food restriction and excersise.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No one ever hit 350lbs by eating vegetables


I beg the differ sir


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I beg the differ sir



JUST vegetables?


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> JUST vegetables?


And pussy yes


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> And pussy yes



So not just veggies.
Youre also getting in that wild game meat.


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 20, 2022)

What's your appetite like? I'm assuming you've been dieting since beginning this post and curious if you're struggling with hunger cravings/etc?
 You losing control at a certain time of day consistently? Not tracking? The plus of being that heavy is you can make some ridiculous progress pretty quickly. Quick being completely relative, but most people find it motivating.

If your appetite is absolutely out of control, there are legal medications that could help but they are either A) Expensive or B) Some people respond poorly(or not at all). But the self medicating route is a rough road and I'm glad the people here swayed you away from DNP. 

 Hope youre doing okay man


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> What's your appetite like? I'm assuming you've been dieting since beginning this post and curious if you're struggling with hunger cravings/etc?
> You losing control at a certain time of day consistently? Not tracking? The plus of being that heavy is you can make some ridiculous progress pretty quickly. Quick being completely relative, but most people find it motivating.
> 
> If your appetite is absolutely out of control, there are legal medications that could help but they are either A) Expensive or B) Some people respond poorly(or not at all). But the self medicating route is a rough road and I'm glad the people here swayed you away from DNP.
> ...


Guy hasn’t been on since June. 

You wasted your time NEWB. 

Go make an introduction post. That’s what normal people do. They don’t just barge in on conversations.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> What's your appetite like? I'm assuming you've been dieting since beginning this post and curious if you're struggling with hunger cravings/etc?
> You losing control at a certain time of day consistently? Not tracking? The plus of being that heavy is you can make some ridiculous progress pretty quickly. Quick being completely relative, but most people find it motivating.
> 
> If your appetite is absolutely out of control, there are legal medications that could help but they are either A) Expensive or B) Some people respond poorly(or not at all). But the self medicating route is a rough road and I'm glad the people here swayed you away from DNP.
> ...


Captain Obvious makes some excellent points. He’s going to really add a lot to the forum. Everyone welcome @Conjurorcat 🙄


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Guy hasn’t been on since June.
> 
> You wasted your time NEWB.
> 
> Go make an introduction post. That’s what normal people do. They don’t just barge in on conversations.


I bumped this thread just to brag about being 300+ and handsome


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I bumped this thread just to brag about being 300+ and handsome


Well you’re allowed to do whatever you want. The jackass new guy that uses a lot of words needs to ease himself in.


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well you’re allowed to do whatever you want. The jackass new guy that uses a lot of words needs to ease himself in.


i worked construction for years and can tell we're going to be fast friends



(bitch) 



<3


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> i worked construction for years and can tell we're going to be fast friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do that 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> i worked construction for years and can tell we're going to be fast friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my bad. I didn’t realize you worked construction for years. Was it carpentry by chance. 

And yes, you are now my bitch so I’m glad you acknowledged that.


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Don't do that 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


it's with love


----------



## Yano (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Don't do that 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


Just run right up in the yard and try to kick the dog ,, don't even look to see if he's on the chain ...... you gonna miss that foot.


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh my bad. I didn’t realize you worked construction for years. Was it carpentry by chance.
> 
> And yes, you are now my bitch so I’m glad you acknowledged that.



 I feel like I'm walking into a trap but yes it was carpentry, mostly finish - do we count that or is it considered soft boy construction


 i've retained my baby smooth hands


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> I feel like I'm walking into a trap but yes it was carpentry, mostly finish - do we count that or is it considered soft boy construction
> 
> 
> i've retained my baby smooth hands


I figured as much. Amazing how you can just tell.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> I feel like I'm walking into a trap but yes it was carpentry, mostly finish - do we count that or is it considered soft boy construction
> 
> 
> i've retained my baby smooth hands


Do you live in Brooklyn and would you like to spar a few rounds with me ??


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I figured as much. Amazing how you can just tell.


working in air conditioned homes when the framers are across the street battle for their lives in 100 degree weather is just a cross I was burdened to carry.


----------



## Conjurorcat (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Do you live in Brooklyn and would you like to spar a few rounds with me ??


and if i said i was a bottom        .......?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 20, 2022)

Conjurorcat said:


> I feel like I'm walking into a trap but yes it was carpentry, mostly finish - do we count that or is it considered soft boy construction
> 
> 
> i've retained my baby smooth hands


Fucking old fat ass star trek weirdo angry virgin Presser.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I beg the differ sir





silentlemon1011 said:


> JUST vegetables?





Achillesking said:


> And pussy yes


And THERE IT is..


----------

